# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  how do you join lino flooring?

## wozzzzza

ive got 2 pieces of vinyl lino flooring iim thinking of putting in the kitchen, how do you join the two together so it down come up and start tripping on it?

----------


## chrisp

> ive got 2 pieces of vinyl lino flooring iim thinking of putting in the kitchen, how do you join the two together so it down come up and start tripping on it?

  You beg/borrow/hire a special heat gun with a vinyl welding tip.

----------


## wozzzzza

ah, ok. cool.

----------


## That Floor Guy

Is it Vinyl or Lino? 
Lino can be neet cut and glued down, it can also be welded(actually just a thermal glue) leave 2mm gap and P groove the joint but probably not necassary in a domestic situation. 
Homogenius Commercial vinyl should be welded, if you do happen to get your hands on a welder then practise first on offcuts, set heat to about 4.5, leave a gap of about 2mm and V groove the joint.  
Also if it's a domestic Vinyl then you'd just need to cold/chemical weld it with seam sealer.

----------


## wozzzzza

> Also if it's a domestic Vinyl then you'd just need to cold/chemical weld it with seam sealer.

   this is another option, where can i get this stuff from? would bunnings carry it?

----------


## That Floor Guy

these guys are the main guys in Aus when it comes to flooring accessories, etc.  MJS Floorcovering - Adelaide+ 
Just ask them for vinyl seam sealer and application bottle. 
Good luck.

----------


## wozzzzza

cool, thanks.

----------

